# Eight pointer down



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

I got this guy on Monday afternoon. 163 lbs on the hoof. He lost half his rack while I was dragging him out. Looked for an hour Tuesday morning. Will go back after work Wednesday morning. Its gotta be there. It was there when I loosed my arrow...


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Way to stay at it chadwimc. Nice deer. All the deer I am seeing are nocturnal. Can only catch them going or coming from their beds.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

that's a nice deer, to bad you lost his antler. sure hope you find it.
sherman


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Nice buck. Good luck finding the other side.


----------



## Bonemann (Jan 28, 2008)

Well done and congrats !!!


----------



## Hfish (Feb 20, 2009)

Way to stay at it through this season!


----------

